# Anyone know of IBS specalist in Michigan



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I need answers from a GI who does this exclusivly. My last GI was a barieatric specialist which would explain why he was not very helpful


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

For a referral, contact the iffgd for an IBS specialist. Is that what you're looking for, or someone to help with anxiety? I'm lucky, my GI (a referral from iffgd) is a gastro doc and a psychiatrist!www.iffgd.orgAZ


----------

